# La Sal La Sal Elk Questions



## Utah (Jul 12, 2018)

Good afternoon, I am 40 years old and I am new to hunting. I know I am late to the game and won't ever be the outdoorsman that you guys are. I have 5 boys and I want them to experience the outdoors and not be addicted to video games and screens. Now with that said please understand that I am new to this whole system of points, draw results ETC. I put in for what I thought was the La Sal Manti area. My cousin-in-law grew up in Fairview and was happy to be my guide and show me the ropes. I made a rookie mistake and put in for La Sal La Sal which as everyone on here is probably aware is near Moab. I ended up drawing the tag with very few points and I was extremely excited. Now having discovered I put in for the wrong area I am here seeking any help that this group can offer. I drew a bull tag that starts Sept 15th. 

Can anyone tell me how this area compares to the La Sal Manti Area?

Is the terrain red rock Moab-like or a mix of pine and aspens?

Any tips would be appreciated, and I fully understand most hunters don't want to give away information that they have earned or has been passed down. But if you have advice for a city boy trying to raise country boys I would be grateful. If this is the wrong place to post this kind of thing, please feel free to disregard or even better point me in the right direction.

Thank you


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

How do they compare? Manti had 83.6% success rate last season. La Sal had 86.7% success rate. La Sal has around 2500 elk on the unit. Manti is over 11 thousand head. Honestly similar quality of bulls. If you are looking for a nice 300 class, 6 point bull elk. Either unit will do. 

Goofy could probably chime in, I believe he's drawn it a couple times now. I would definitely keep the tag if you drew it with very little points. Should be a fun hunt and a good opportunity to spend time with your boys. 

Good luck!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

PM also sent


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Where art thou Remingtoncountry?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Funny how applying for the wrong unit with few points and getting lucky can work out. If you applied for the right unit would you have been so lucky? Hmmmmmmm.....?

I told my bro to apply for lasal spring bear because I knew a houndsman that would help him. Did he listen? Nope, he threw his 2 points at book cliffs south and drew. When he told me he drew the books my first thought was "IDIOT". Then I thought "Holy ****, well done". He didnt actually apply for the wrong unit in this case. He knew what he was doing and had a great hunt but it wasn't what we talked about.

Congrats on the draw, this is your chance so have fun with your kids and I hope you kill a bruiser. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

I hunted there last year for an limited entry archery tag. I'm headed down in 6 hours to do my second scouting trip this year in preparation for the general season archery. Honestly, you shouldn't have any problem filling that tag with a little help and direction.

If I am fortunate enough to poke my cow or Spike early in the season (which I am pretty confident should happen given intel I gathered over the last two years) I'd be willing to join you first of the season and show you where I've seen some good bulls that could be easily shot. If I don't get it done quickly, it may be uncertain if I can spare the time, so my ability to assist is in part dependent on getting it done sooner than later. And if you're new to big game hunting, not having butchered an animal before, you might want to have a hand there too. 

Honestly, with my experience at the end of last season (writtenup on this site) , I'm not sure there is a good reason you couldn't get it done opening weekend on a good bull. Especially if you or someone with you is skilled with elk calls.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Keep in mind it has been extremely dry this year, but monsoon type rains have begun down here and surely it will help.

I was on the San Juan unit last weekend doing the same thing Charina was. Normal water sources (creeks) were running but way low. Did find some springs and seeps (kinda was looking for it) and there were definitely animals hanging out in those areas.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Additionally, you can use the search engine here on the forum to pull up a vast range of threads regarding the La Sal elk hunt. Up at the top of this page, there is a little box with the words 'Google Custom Search' type in "La Sal elk" and you should get over 10 pages of results. 

The La Sals are a really neat place, you should have a wonderful hunt!


----------



## Rdog (May 17, 2018)

3arabians said:


> Where art thou Remingtoncountry?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


In case he is busy I'll help him out! :grin:

Permits
Resident permits: 40
Nonresident permits: 4
Total permits: 44

Percent Harvest Success (previous hunting season)
86.7

Population Objective
2500 (entire La Sal unit)

Current Population Estimate
2600 (entire La Sal unit)

Age Objective
5.5-6.0

Current Age (3-yr average)
6.2

General Information
This is a great unit for the opportunity to harvest a bull elk . Typical harvested bulls on the unit score around 310" to 330", but a few bigger bulls are taken each year. Make sure that you are in good physical condition and spend plenty of time scouting prior to your hunt. Portions of the unit are extremely steep. Cow calling or bugling can prove to be very valuable in locating bulls during the early season hunts.

Biologist Notes

Migration Patterns: The elk on the La Sal Mountains typically migrate from West to East. Many of the bulls will start this migration after the rut ends in early October. The majority of the elk will winter on or near the JB Ranch CWMU, or near the Utah/Colorado border. Elk also migrate off of the high mesa tops, into lower elevation valleys throughout the unit.

Scouting Tips: Start scouting in late June early July many of the bulls will be up high and in the open and in large bachelor groups. They probably won't be in the exact same area during the hunt, but it will give you a chance to see the type of bulls you can expect on your hunt. The unit is very large with elk scattered across most of it. Spend some time before your hunt to learn the roads and access points

Behavior: As with most big game animals the early mornings and evenings are the best times to find elk. This is when most rutting activity will take place as well. 
Most bulls are only with cows during the rut. Before the rut they are in bachelor groups and then immediately after the rut they form their bachelor groups again. Keep this in mind as you plan your hunt. The archery, any weapon (early), and muzzleloader hunters will want to find cows. The any weapon (late) hunters should look for pockets of bachelor bulls. Typically only smaller bulls will be with cows during the late hunt.

Elk rut: There will typically be a little rutting activity starting the first part of September, with the peak of the rut being September 15th-the end of September. There will still be some rutting activity in October, but it will be winding down by then.

Recommended areas La Sal Mountains Subunit: 
Bar-A Creek- Northeast side of the mountain, large meadows with aspen stands mixed with conifers, great camping, nice roads, holds a good number of elk. 
Pine Ridge- This entire area is good for elk, timbered North slopes, aspen stands, great access, camping, nice roads, several different draws or canyons to hunt. 
Deep Creek- No roads and limited access, great area for pack-in hunts, borders private lands in many spots, great area for elk. 
Dark Canyon- Higher elevation, borders some private lands, one good main road with several two-track roads splitting off, great camping, good place to glass for elk on the early season hunts. 
La Sal Pass- Lots of places to glass for elk, rolling meadows with timbered North facing slopes and large aspen stands, not a lot of cows, but does hold a good number of bulls. 
North/South/Polar Mesas- These mesas are typically best for the late hunts, great for ATV's, good place for late season hunts.

Safety Considerations
Flash floods and lightning strikes are very likely during inclement weather, make sure to watch the sky and plan accordingly. Always let somebody know where you'll be, and when you expect to be back. Cell phone service is somewhat limited throughout the unit. Black bears are regularly seen on the La Sal unit. Keep a clean camp and make sure to place all food and garbage in locations that bears cannot get into.

Weather Consideration
The weather on this hunt unit can vary dramatically during the hunting season. Be prepared for rain, lightening, snow, wind and heat. It is quite common on clear mornings for clouds to build through the morning and have thunderstorms in the afternoon. Be very cautious of lightening while hunting on high ridges and flash floods in the canyon bottoms.

Area specific information
Land Ownership (available as a map layer)
Public, Private and Parks Service. The public lands are primarily US Forest Service lands managed by the Manti-La Sal National Forest and The Bureau of Land Management(BLM) managed out of the Moab Field Office. This unit also includes National Parks Service lands that are closed to hunting. The private lands are primarily on the Eastern portion of the unit, but there are private lands scattered throughout the unit. There are two CWMU's on the unit (Redd Ranches and JB Ranch).

Campground Information
All Campgrounds on this subunit are managed by the US Forest Service, Utah State Institutional Trust Lands and the Bureau of Land Management. Camping outside of official campgrounds is also permitted on most of the Forest. Please direct all questions regarding campground availability and other camping questions to the US Forest Service, SITLA or the BLM. Maps and camping regulations are available on their websites.
USFS: http://www.fs.usda.gov/mantilasal
SITLA: http://trustlands.utah.gov/business-groups/surface/recreational-use-of-trust-lands/
BLM: http://www.blm.gov/ut/st/en/prog/recreation_home/activities/camping.html

Primary Access Points
Miner's Basin: Northwest end of the range.
Beaver Basin: Northeast end of the range.
Deep Creek: East side mid range.
Dark Canyon: East side mid range.
Carpenter and Lackey Basins: South end of range.
Suggested Maps
BLM topographical maps for Moab and La Sal. Available at BLM offices. USGS 1:100,000 Maps: La Sal, Moab, San Rafael Desert, Westwater. Available at their website.
County Road Info
San Juan County: http://www.utahscanyoncountry.com/index.html 
Grand County: http://www.grandcountyutah.net/

ATV Vehicle Access
Most roads and ATV trails on this unit are managed by the US Forest Service, Utah State Institutional Trust Lands and the Bureau of Land Management and are covered on their Travel Management Plans. Please direct all questions regarding which roads and trails ATVs can be operated on to the US Forest Service, SITLA or the BLM.
USFS: http://www.fs.usda.gov/mantilasal
SITLA: http://trustlands.utah.gov/business-groups/surface/recreational-use-of-trust-lands/
BLM: http://www.blm.gov/ut/st/en/prog/recreation_home/activities/ohv_riding.html

Private / Tribal Land Issues
There are several areas of private land on this unit, including 2 CWMU's (Redd Ranches and JB Ranch). Hunters must receive written permission before hunting private lands. Be sure to pay attention to where you are, and study maps before your hunt, please respect ALL posted lands. La Sal Mountain limited entry and general permits are not valid on CWMU's.

Boundary Description
Grand, San Juan and Wayne counties--Boundary begins at I-70 and the Green River; south along this river to the Colorado River; northeast along this river to US-191; south on US-191 to the Big Indian road; east on this road to the Lisbon Valley road; southeast on this road to the Island Mesa road; east on this road to the Utah-Colorado state line; north on this state line to the Dolores River; west along this river to the Colorado River; north along this river to the Utah-Colorado state line; north on this state line to I-70; west on I-70 to the Green River. Excludes all CWMUs. USGS 1:100,000 Maps: La Sal, Moab, San Rafael Desert, Westwater. Boundary questions? Call Price office, 435-613-3700.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Now that's a scouting report!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

It's the report when you go to the interactive unit map on the DNR website.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Imma need to see the bluebook citations for that...


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

High Desert Elk said:


> Keep in mind it has been extremely dry this year, but monsoon type rains have begun down here and surely it will help.


Lots of rain this weekend in the La Sals. Glad to see it.

And glad to see the oaks developing a good crop of acorns for the animals to eat. I didn't see a single acorn on the oaks last year.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Charina said:


> Lots of rain this weekend in the La Sals. Glad to see it.
> 
> And glad to see the oaks developing a good crop of acorns for the animals to eat. I didn't see a single acorn on the oaks last year.


Yeah - the rain is welcome indeed. Might even change my mind about not sitting out this year...


----------



## Utah (Jul 12, 2018)

Good afternoon,

I wanted to report back on the hunt. It turns out a neighbor who moved in across the street from me had hunted the area quite a bit. He volunteered to be my guide and we ended up filling the tag with a nice bull. I'm 6'7" and 320 so I am not the best backdrop for this bull when it comes to showcasing the scale.

Anyhow, I just wanted to say thank you to all of those who sent me PM's and offered to help me out. I hope you all have a safe and fulfilling hunting season.

Thanks again.
Photo's at the link below.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ctMgLdRy64vo6Uiy6


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

He is a great bull. That sure is some pretty country especially with the fall colors. Congrats. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on a great bull!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Great bull congratulations

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice bull! And man I love that area of the unit!


----------



## Mtngoat690 (Oct 29, 2014)

That's a great bull. Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## kbeiler17 (Sep 12, 2016)

Beautiful bull, Utah. Thanks for posting the follow up. I think its really cool that you are butchering the animal yourself. Great job-hope that motivates your sons also.


----------

